# Cage setup!



## meganE145 (Jun 2, 2009)

okay, post pictures of your small animals cage setup.  the more interesting the better! and especially if you have a chelf cage. i think they are so coll, but i wonder if they really work? to see one go here: YouTube - A Cool way to keep Pet Mice

im thinking of getting mice and am considering this because i have a small alcove, about 3.5 feet by 4 feet.
P.S. my camera isn't working so i will post my pcture probabl tomorrow!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

This is Mistys



















This is Ellas cage - Benny used to live there but he sadly passed away :'(



















and I haven't got one of Maisies and can't take one as 6000 miles away! But here is a piccy of her!










Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

The problem with that youtube video is that mice can fall off the edge.

Gerbils are the same, they have a great sense of heights and won't jump off an edge that's too high up. That doesn't mean that they can't accidentally fall off though.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I shall post a new pic of my cage setup when I get my camera back  Changing it round at the moment to give the rats more space!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hamsterland with the ovo attatched for my robos


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Buffys cage (Hamster Heaven)









Angels cage (Hamster Heaven)









The mice cage (Savic Cambridge)









Spikes tank (2ft x1ft)









Totally agree with Marcia about the shelf cage, if they were playing together and fell off, the fall could kill them or the shock, mice are surprisingly delicate creatures and I think the open aspect of the shelf cage would stress them out which could easily lead to health issues.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

what are them tower things in the hamster land and where do you buy them??


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Buffys cage (Hamster Heaven)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a cutie! , the hamster heaven is a bit small for her though...


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

alyssa_liss said:


> what are them tower things in the hamster land and where do you buy them??


dont sell them anymore  they are SUCH a pain to clean....i think you can buy them for like 129 from ireland! but i wouldnt pay that much!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

ahhh are the towers the actualy hamster land then


no i wouldnt pay that either lol they look good though


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's my lot...

Gabber Rex for Jasper









IMAC Fantasy for William









Savic Cambridge for Misty (no top shelf as she's an old ham and never went up there)









2 Ferplast Duna Funs for Doughnut


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> 2 Ferplast Duna Funs for Doughnut


I like those. I was looking at them for a friend who is having one of my hammies. Would one be suitable for a single robo?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Chinquary said:


> I like those. I was looking at them for a friend who is having one of my hammies. Would one be suitable for a single robo?


Yes I think it would be easily  the bar spacing is smaller than normal cages too, so no escapees either!


----------



## Roborovski (Sep 15, 2008)

-








These are a bit old now but not much has changed, apart from the clean date of course and the conversion of all my wheels to silent spinners! Have a few of these tanks now.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Can get hamster lands for like 50 quid on ebay! @roborovski - I would put a plastic placemat over the barred area as they can get bumblefoot which hurts the hammys feet and needs vetinary care!

Char
xxx


----------



## Roborovski (Sep 15, 2008)

It's only a worry if its the only surface they have to stand on, coupled with them not spending much time up there I am unlikely to change anything...


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes but it can still hurt them... What if he gets his foot caught between the wires one day and breaks his leg trying to get free as I have known to happen several times before? It's not that difficult to get a lino cutoff to put over it...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Roborovski (Sep 15, 2008)

Bumblefoot and having your hamster break their legs are completely different arguments. 
I have never experienced either myself, or known any of my breeders to suffer either. Most hamster cages have bars, it is a very typical arrangement.

As you can see from the picture, my dwarf hamsters feet are too small to get stuck in any of the bars. It does however help their balance and adds to their physical activity.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I never said they were the said, just saying another danger. IO know the difference between bumblefoot and a broken leg ¬_¬

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had gerbils break their legs on those bars. I don't trust cages with bars that the animal can walk on.

Not getting at you though  Just pointing out that you need a keep an eye out just in case.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I have had gerbils break their legs on those bars. I don't trust cages with bars that the animal can walk on.
> 
> Not getting at you though  Just pointing out that you need a keep an eye out just in case.


my [email protected] gerbilarium has bars and i hate it:frown2: my male is soon to be getting the size 6 perfecto tank when im next paid so he has plenty of room for him and the two pups to run around.

i can't stand the bars im so scared that he's going to hurt himself


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah bumblefoot and broken legs are different things but they are still maladies that should be tried to be prevented. If they get stuck they will panic, causing themselves pain and injury. Would it not be best to prevent it before it happens?

I am not trying to get at you, but it is so easy for them to get caught, and when you see them walk on stuff like that it just looks like it makes it difficult for them which I don't think is good. I'm just trying to highlight the dangers.

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I made some extra levels on the mouse cage out of a taken apart play pen and I've just covered the barred levels with cardboard (cut up cereal box) so I can replace it when I clean them out.


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I would put a plastic placemat over the barred area as they can get bumblefoot which hurts the hammys feet and needs vetinary care!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Where can you get suitable plastic placemats from?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

You don't need plastic placemats, just a lino cutoff is fine  you can attach it with sandwich bags twist things or ziplocks 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

Great cages here.


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> You don't need plastic placemats, just a lino cutoff is fine  you can attach it with sandwich bags twist things or ziplocks
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Thanks that is useful to know. I hadn't realised you could use lino for hamsters - I'm surprised its not toxic to them.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Not sure if it's toxic to hamsters: You may wanna check that one, but I use it for rats (They have 2 cages stacked on eachother so there's wires between them )

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Placemats or lino is fine, I did a search a while back for someone when asked about it. I would clean them with hamster cleaner before i put them in the cage, but its defo worth while to prevent injury. Unvarnished wood is also fine, but pine is a big no no.

Char
xxx


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Placemats or lino is fine, I did a search a while back for someone when asked about it. I would clean them with hamster cleaner before i put them in the cage, but its defo worth while to prevent injury. Unvarnished wood is also fine, but pine is a big no no.
> 
> Char
> xxx


Thanks. Isn't kiln dried pine which gets rid of the phenols etc OK?

As in Shelfridges - Natural Wooden Replacement Shelves & Ledges for Chinchilla, Rat & Degu Cages

"Only untreated, natural pine wood is used for the Nibble Shelves - the only treatment it receives is being kiln-dried to sterilise against any natural spores or bacteria that may have been present in the tree. Kiln-drying the wood also removes virtually all of the Phenol from the wood - this is the natural sap that gives pine it's fresh smell, but it is also a natural acid and if consumed in large quantities, it can give your pet digestive problems, particularly in rats. "


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

carolw said:


> Thanks. Isn't kiln dried pine which gets rid of the phenols etc OK?
> 
> As in Shelfridges - Natural Wooden Replacement Shelves & Ledges for Chinchilla, Rat & Degu Cages
> 
> "Only untreated, natural pine wood is used for the Nibble Shelves - the only treatment it receives is being kiln-dried to sterilise against any natural spores or bacteria that may have been present in the tree. Kiln-drying the wood also removes virtually all of the Phenol from the wood - this is the natural sap that gives pine it's fresh smell, but it is also a natural acid and if consumed in large quantities, it can give your pet digestive problems, particularly in rats. "


That's absolutely fine. We use untreated pine shelves :thumbsup:


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

Marcia said:


> That's absolutely fine. We use untreated pine shelves :thumbsup:


Thats good. I've just bought one and there is no smell with it. I've got chemical sensitivities myself and can have a problem with new pine things but I'm OK with this. I'm probably a good tester for our hamster.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Bo's cage-Chinese dwarf

like this cage, im still working on it adding some new toys  he has some on order.










Daisy's cage-Syrian

another brilliant cage, full of toys, she loves it!!!


----------

